# Sad loss for the rafting community



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

I had the honor of assisting on Kristen's first trip as TL in the Canyon in 2007.

Kristen was compassionate, highly skilled and looked out for every single member of the crew and passengers. May her spirit soar in the place she loved. 

Peace.

https://kharnedjourney.wordpress.co...-harned-january-28-1974-to-september-26-2017/


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry for the loss, 2tomcat2. Wish your community the best in celebrating and mourning.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Kristen was such an incredible, inspirational, amazing, talented, wonderful, intelligent, kindhearted person!! Words cannot come close to describing her spirit. She will be remembered always by her friends as one of the very best of us.


----------



## Sycamore (Aug 5, 2014)

She was one of the authors of "River and Desert Plants of the Grand Canyon"


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Yes, indeed. Kristin's book comes along on all my desert trips. Apologies for the misspelling of her name in the first post.


----------

